# 2 Black Spots on either side of neck on beardie



## Lukeg28 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hello.. i was reading somewhere before that a sign of seeing that a beardie is annoyed or frustrated is that it has 2 black dots either side of it neck which my beardie has and has had for a while now but cant rember if they were there from day one or just got more noticable as hes getting bigger?

have i misread and this isnt signs of him being annoyed and its just his skin pattern or IS he/she annoyed?


----------



## ..:: F1D0 ::.. (May 13, 2009)

Lukeg28 said:


> Hello.. i was reading somewhere before that a sign of seeing that a beardie is annoyed or frustrated is that it has 2 black dots either side of it neck which my beardie has and has had for a while now but cant rember if they were there from day one or just got more noticable as hes getting bigger?
> 
> have i misread and this isnt signs of him being annoyed and its just his skin pattern or IS he/she annoyed?


do you mean like the pic below?










If so, they are perfectly normal, just part of thier markings.


----------



## Hellcat (Aug 10, 2009)

if they are annoyed then their chin normally turns black, and puffs out. they also bob their heads.
marking on the neck though are probably just that, markings, and in no way a reflection of its mood.


----------

